# best way to deal with cleaning spots on track and dead spots



## cr123890 (Feb 24, 2013)

im working on my layout and a common problem I have is dead spots and I can see that the track isn't the cleanest 
ive seen track cleaner at the hobby store but I bought an eraser 
im wandering if the cleaner would work better because eraser seems a little tough especially after the ballast is now on 
any thoughts 
thanks
cr


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Track cleaner (or alcohol) generally does a good job removing dirt,specially oily deposits if any.Then the second part of your question has me wondering.The eraser type track cleaner also does a good job but shouldn't interfere with the ballast unless the ballast is too high to the rail.If it is,it is likely your problem,lifting the wheels off the track.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Regularly run a track cleaning car, one you buy, or one you
make, that uses a rail contact material soaked with alcohol, usually.

Alcohol is not going to remove every tiny little spot
of gunk that is mashed onto a rail by the trains, though.

If you have a spot where lights flicker or locos pause,
inspect the track closely and you'll see a dark spot or so.
I simply scrape them off with a hobby knife. 
Don't use much muscle and it won't mar the
track surface.

Then check your loco and car wheels for more gunk before
they put it back on the track.

You can clean loco wheels on the track by running one truck
onto a alcohol soaked paper tower while you hold the loco
from moving as it runs.

Sorry, cleaning the car wheels is not that easy. You just
have to scrape them one at a time.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

After ballasting and painting, I use a Bright Boy (yeah, that thing like an eraser) to clean heavy soil off the tops of the rails, then I dip a cloth into denatured alcohol and rub it over the rails with my finger.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

DonR said:


> Sorry, cleaning the car wheels is not that easy. You just
> have to scrape them one at a time


That's for sure! I use a sharp hobby knife (with #11 blade) for that purpose as well. 

Also, metal wheels will invariably stay cleaner than plastic ones.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> That's for sure! I use a sharp hobby knife (with #11 blade) for that purpose as well.
> 
> Also, metal wheels will invariably stay cleaner than plastic ones.


This is why I replace plastic wheels with metal ones as soon as the budget allows. I use a q-tip dipped in denatured alcohol to clean wheels, but you still have to do each one individually.


----------



## cr123890 (Feb 24, 2013)

*working okay now*

thanks for the help it seemed to work with the alcohol and eraser ill have to get a track cleaning car for the future especially for the track inside the mountain 
thanks
cr


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

I use a bright boy sometimes. Most of the time, I just use a strip of carborundum paper (the black sheets in the sandpaper section of the hardware store) in 400 grid wrapped around a small bock of wood. The rails come up nice and bright! A sheet of 400 grid will last you years for just a few bucks.

Dr Bob :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cr123890 (Feb 24, 2013)

thanks ill have to try that 
thanks 
cr


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

A correction. I checked the carborundum paper I use most often to clean track and it is 240 grid not 400 grid. I do use 400 grid, but for paint spots or really dirty tracks I use the 240. 

Dr Bob


----------



## TA462 (Oct 17, 2014)

I use a CMX Clean Machine track cleaning car once every three months or so. I'm not a big fan of erasers or anything abrasive to clean track. They tend to scratch the track causing it to get dirty faster. After I run my Clean Machine I drop a few very tiny drops of Wahl's clipper oil around the layout. This really helps with the conductivity of the layout.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

*DON"T* ever use a BrightBoy as it *WILL* leave grooves on the rail tops that collects dirt & oils!


----------

